# Entscheidungskriterien für die Auswahl einer SPS



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin grad dabei herauszufinden nach welchen Kriterien man die richtige SPS auswählt. Also welcher Hersteller, welcher Typ usw. .

Hab schon kräftig gegooglet, aber mehr als Werbung kann ich nicht auftreiben...

Das zu projektierende System soll mit Profibus-DP ausgestattet werden. Soweit so gut, aber was kann ich abgesehen von der Profibusfähigkeit noch als Grund nennen um genau diese dann gewählte SPS zum Einsatz zu bringen?

Ist die Anzahl der zu verarbeitenden Variablen ein Entscheidungsgrund/Kriterium?
In wie weit spielt die Zykluszeit eine Rolle für die Entscheidungsfindung(Programmausmaß noch nicht bekannt!-->eventuell worst case Betrachtung)?
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?
Bedienkomfort?

Es ist echt ein graus bei der Produktvielfalt und den geringen unterschieden...

Ach ja, eine S7-200 ist schon Bestandteil der Anlage und soll migriert werden, aber kann das ein Hauptkriterium sein Siemens auszuwählen? Eine Saia PCD1 ist ja auch noch vorhanden --> ebenfalls Migration bzw. Einbindung ins Bussystem.

Würd mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Vielen Dank schonmal

MfG mclear


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ganz allgemein:

von der früheren Vielfalt der Steuerungssysteme sind 
heute die Simatic-Schiene und die CodeSys-Schiene 
sowie ein paar Exoten übrig geblieben. Die Exoten 
sind dann für oft für spezielle Anwendungen wie etwa
die Sicherheitssteuerungen von Pilz.

Die komplette Bandbreite von Steuerung, Antrieb 
und Kommunikation in alle Richtungen gibt es m. E. 
nur bei Simatic und CoDeSys. Und für beide Systeme 
gibt es zahlreiche Hersteller, das sorget für Innovationen 
und man ist nicht der Laune eines einzelnen ausgesetzt. 
Weiter gibt es für diese Systeme mehr Fachleute, die 
man bei Bedarf mal etwas fragen kann als bei den Exoten.

Aus dieser Sicht kann man mit Simatic nicht viel 
falsch machen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juli 2005)

Bin ich zu langsam oder das Forum zu schnell?

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2005)

Zählt unter Simatic im weitesten Sinne auch VIPA?

Wie sieht es mit CodeSys aus? Ist das nicht nur eine Engineeringsoftware, welche etliche Marken unterstützt?

Was ist mit Allen Bradley, Schneider, ABB, Klöckner & Möller? Die stellen doch auch alle sehr taugliche SPSen her.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Juli 2005)

Ein Kriterium: Standardmaschine die öfters gebaut werden soll oder Sonder, nur einmal

Standart: Es lohnt sich nach einem günstigen guten Anbieter umzuschauen und sich mit den Macken auseinander zu setzen. Haben wir immer so gemacht.

Sonder: Lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, aber sicher sein, das es halbwegs sicher funktionieren wird, ohne die allertiefsten Informatikkenntnisse zu haben.

pt


----------



## kpeter (4 Juli 2005)

Hallöchen

und was ist mit Rockwell


----------



## maxmax (4 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin hier hängengeblieben:
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/de/news.html?/home/www/de/de/plc/plc.htm


----------



## mclear (4 Juli 2005)

Also ich hab jetz das Kapitel Begründung erstmal Übersprungen und wollte mir für Siemens ne Tabelle mit Features zusammenstellen. Dabei bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

Bei Simatic S5 gabs noch die Bearbeitungszeit pro 1000 Anweisungen in Millisekunden.

Leider ist das bei S7 jetz anscheinend CPU/Bearbeitungszeit für Bitoperation, maximal in µs (z.B. bei der 317T-2 DP 0,22µs pro Bitoperation)

Wie soll ich die beiden Werte den vergleichen? Eine Anweisung ist doch wohl nicht nur eine Bitoperation. Auch andere Hersteller(Vipa) geben die Zeit pro einer Anzahl Anweisungen an.  :? 

Oder kann ich etwa doch einfach eine Bitoperation als Anweisung annehmen? Dann wärs einfach --> 1000 Bitoperationen benötigen 0,22ms.

Ach und nochwas, bekommt man irgendwo heraus welche Taktfrequenz die CPU hat?

MfG mclear

@plc_tippser Es handelt sich wohl eher um eine Sonderlösung, da es eine Anlage in der Verfahrenstechnik ist. (ca. 400 E/A Punkte 10 Analogwerte, zur Zeit konventionell verdrahtet --> im Zuge einer Ausbaustufe Umrüstung auf Profibus-DP <-- dazu hätt ich auch noch ne Frage "Die E/A-Wandlermodule im Schaltschrank müssen ja durch E/A-Buskopplermodule ersetzt werden, gibts da bestimmte Empfehlungen?(z.B. Pepperl&Fuchs o.ä.) Hab dazu leider noch nichts passendes gefunden. Zur Zeit hat ein E/A-Modul 16 Eingänge, wär nicht schlecht wenn es ähnliche BUS-I/O's geben würden --> Platzbedarf im Schrank")


----------



## Roland Wagner (4 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt unter Simatic im weitesten Sinne auch VIPA?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit CodeSys aus? Ist das nicht nur eine Engineeringsoftware, welche etliche Marken unterstützt?
> 
> Was ist mit Allen Bradley, Schneider, ABB, Klöckner & Möller? Die stellen doch auch alle sehr taugliche SPSen her.



CoDeSys ist in der Tat "nur" die Engineering-Software (mit vielen Zusatzfeatures). Mit der CoDeSys Automation Alliance, einer Allianz um dieses Tool, bieten aber wirklich viele Firmen Geräte an, die mit der gleichen Software programmierbar sind (eine Liste ist unter http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner). Darunter sind auch ABB, Moeller etc.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2005)

Ja aber leider kein Siemens und ohne Siemens kommt man nie in den Club der großen.

Alle anderen haben ja mal zusammen 20% Marktanteil und das ich mir die Software von euch nur einmal kaufe und alle Hersteller damit programmieren kann stimmt ja so auch nicht.

netten Gruß 

Jim


----------



## Roland Wagner (5 Juli 2005)

> Ja aber leider kein Siemens und ohne Siemens kommt man nie in den Club der großen.
> Alle anderen haben ja mal zusammen 20% Marktanteil und das ich mir die Software von euch nur einmal kaufe und alle Hersteller damit programmieren kann stimmt ja so auch nicht.



Vollkommen korrekt. Zumal man die Software bei 3S nicht kaufen muss, sondern sich (nach vorheriger Registrierung) kostenlos von der Webseite downloaden kann. Andererseits sind 20% Marktanteil auch nicht gerade schlampig  :wink:


----------



## mclear (5 Juli 2005)

Hmm, aber wie ist das nun genau mit der Bitoperation?

Ich kenn mich grad mal halbwegs mit der S5 aus, was die Befehle in AWL angeht. Ist denn eine UND-Verknüpfung nicht mindestens eine 3 Bitoperation??? Und wie siehts dann erst mit L, T, SLW, B usw aus???


----------



## Roland Wagner (5 Juli 2005)

Wie schnell die Bitoperationen umgesetzt werden, ist natürlich vom jeweiligen Compiler für den in der Steuerung integrierten Prozessor abhängig.

Für CoDeSys gibt es für die verschiedenen Prozessoren Datenblätter, in denen auch Leistungsdaten (sprich Messungen) beinhaltet sind. Allerdings sind das nur Standard-Messungen, die z.B. Bitoperationen nicht speziell ausweisen. Ausserdem muss man natürlich wissen, welche CPU mit welcher Taktfrequenz zum Einsatz kommt.

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?Datenbltter_d

Nachdem Dir damit wahrscheinlich nicht viel geholfen ist, würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du Dich an den Datenblättern grob orientierst, Dir daraufhin in Frage kommende Hersteller ausguckst und diese dann konkret ansprichts. Nachdem diese Firmen letztlich die Steuerungen verkaufen, sollten sie auch über ihre Geräte Bescheid wissen.


----------



## mclear (5 Juli 2005)

Na das ist doch aber mal ne richtige Aussage!

Also die lieben Freunde von Siemens machen ja sogar aus den Preisen ein Geheimnis, da wunderts mich auch nicht das Taktfrequenzen verschwiegen und nur verschleierte Zykluszeiten angegeben werden.

Es wär wirklich am Besten das Lager komplett zu wechseln, aber leider geht das eben nicht. Das stellt sich hier so dar, wie wenn einer schon immer Windoof hatte und jetz zu Linux umsatteln will.


----------



## mclear (6 Juli 2005)

Falls es noch jemanden interressiert:

Ich hab im Handbuch (HB_CPU31xC_und_CPU31x_d.pdf) der S7-300 was zu den Zykluszeiten und der Berechnung gefunden.

Da ist die Rede von einer Grundlast in µs und etlichen anderen Zeiten die man addieren muss.

Die Programmlaufzeit bedingt durch die verwendeten Befehle findet man heraus indem man sich die Operationsliste (opli312cbis314c_d.pdf) anschaut.

Eine Anleitung zum Berechnen ist in Kapitel 5.4 des o.g. Handbuchs zu finden.

MfG mclear


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo

@mclear

Wie bei allen Dingen im richtigen Leben ist es mit Zykluszeit so eine Sache, kann man nicht so einfach angeben.

Gutes Beispiel hierfür ist die SIEMENS S7 317-2DP. Dort wird ein Prozessor mit relativ großen Cache eingesetzt. Die Verarbeitungszeiten für einzelne Befehle variieren deshalb teilweise um den Faktor 3 je nachdem, ob gerade eine lange Schleife ausgeführt wird, oder ob ein SFC Aufruf dazwischen kommt. (Wobei Siemens aus gutem Grund den Worst Case Wert in ihrer Dokumentation angibt!!! Die guten Verarbeitungszeiten bekommt man bei dieser CPU meistens wenn man mal schnell einen Bechmark schreiben möchte) 

Wenn man die Verarbeitungszeit in ms pro 1000 Anweisungen angibt stellt sich auch die Frage welche Befehle man verwendet:
Die S7-300 Serie (nicht die 318) kann einfache Befehle relativ schnell ausführen (z.B. U E 1.0) aber sobald es mit komplexen Adressierungsarten losgeht (z.B. U M[AR1;P#3.4]) brechen sie stark ein.
Bei der Hardwarebasierenden Systemen (SIEMENS S7-400; S7-318; VIPA Speed7) sind diese Befehle teilweise genauso schnell wie die einfachen.

Nächster Punkt ist der Zykluszeitjitter:
Eine Siemens S7-318 liefert unter den meisten Bedingungen sehr konstante Ergebnisse (Ausgänge schalten teilweise auf 50µs genau). Eine 317 schwankt hier manchmal um mehr als 500µs.

Reaktionszeit ist auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt der auch nicht durch die Zykluszeit erfasst wird und bei dem die Unterschiede zwischen den Steuerungen sehr groß sind.

Die Angabe einer Taktfrequenz für eine SPS ist vollkommen sinnlos, eine 50 MHz CPU kann in manchen Bereichen schneller als eine 1GHz CPU sein (Hard-SPS gegen SoftSPS auf PC)

Aus meiner Sicht kommt man nicht darum herum es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Bei einigen Herstellern kann man ja kostenlos eine Leihstellung anfordern.


Gruß


----------



## mclear (13 Juli 2005)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ich habe die Standardzykluszeit jetzt als eher sekundäres Kriterium eingestuft, da ich bei der Berechnung festgestellt habe das eben die Befehle unterschiedlich schnell abgearbeitet werden. Allerdings ist ein Vergleich zwischen S5 und S7 was die Zykluszeit betrifft ganz anschaulich. Hier kann ich eindeutig feststellen das die vorhandene S5 nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht, egal mit welcher Auswahl an Befehlen ich die S7 berechne. Außerdem hat die S5 ja noch weitere Nachteile die eine Weiterverwendung ausschließen.

Meine Hauptkriterien bei der Auswahl einer passenden S7 haben sich jetzt danach gerichtet was die einzelne SPS kann.

Ich habe Siemens dabei als Maßstab genommen und werde wahrscheinlich noch eine Crossreference zu anderen Herstellen aufbauen.

MfG mclear


----------

